# Team-first Jason Terry comes up big again



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- The last remaining members from the Dallas Mavericks' 2006 Finals team are Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry.
> 
> Their run started together in 2004-05 when Terry replaced Steve Nash. Nash and the Phoenix Suns wound up beating the Mavs in six games in the West semifinals. You might remember the dagger 3-pointer Nash hit from the top of the arc as Terry sagged off of him.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4671259/team-first-jason-terry-comes-up-big-again


----------

